# The SLR's of the 80's



## hearts0075

I have took an interest in 35mm SLR cameras, and collecting a lot! I have the Minolta X-700, with the flash, omg I just love it! Than now I am going in for the Pentax of that same line, I didn't even know that Vivitar such a simple line has so many including the 220, with the amount of lens these guys have, you wonder how DSLR's originated from? Boy being a photographer sure has the upper hand in collecting besides amateurs and hobbyists. I have 2 DSLR'S bodies and 7 lens, but added to the film ones I have yet to collect more, these things are amazing! Dont you all agree?


----------



## MLeeK

You wouldn't be ADhD by any chance, would you? Because you made my head spin trying to read that.
And you "... have taken an interest..." You really could re-write that so I can actually read it... it's pretty bad. 
The gist? I think you like playing with older film cameras and are wondering where DSLR's originated. Answer: it's pretty well documented. There's a wikipedia for that. 
Most of us who have been around shoot at least a little bit of film ranging from 35mm to medium format... 

Welcome to the group!


----------



## hearts0075

So sorry, was just trying to express an interest in film photography and start a talk to learn from others, that's all.


----------



## Tuffythepug

hearts0075 said:


> I have took an interest in 35mm SLR cameras, and collecting a lot! I have the Minolta X-700, with the flash, omg I just love it! Than now I am going in for the Pentax of that same line, I didn't even know that Vivitar such a simple line has so many including the 220, with the amount of lens these guys have, you wonder how DSLR's originated from? Boy being a photographer sure has the upper hand in collecting besides amateurs and hobbyists. I have 2 DSLR'S bodies and 7 lens, but added to the film ones I have yet to collect more, these things are amazing! Dont you all agree?




Yes..    Gear is nice


----------



## bhop

I shoot with mostly film cameras from the 80's (although, I throw in some from the 50's, 70's, and 90's as well) so yeah, i'd agree.


----------



## Horngreen

Get yourself A Pentax K1000 for true simplicity


----------



## BlackSheep

The X-700 rocks! Out of all of the 35mm cameras I've used, that one was my first and remains to this day my favourite. You have good taste


----------



## usayit

Horngreen said:


> Get yourself A Pentax K1000 for true simplicity



and offset that simplicity with another addition.. Pentax LX.


----------



## gryffinwings

I have a Nikon EM from the early 80s, it's a great camera too, very simple for an SLR. Just be careful on what you buy, make sure it's in decent working order.


----------



## hearts0075

What do you guys think about the Canon T50?


----------



## Seefutlung

The SLR which really started and later dominated the professional 35mm SLR market was the Nikon F and Ftn. Get your hands on a F or Ftn and you're holding history. Every major news event from the 1960's to the early 1970's was recorded with a Nikon F/Ftn. From war to the Olympics to riots to championship games ... all of it, the entire history of the world during this time was documented with a Nikon F/Ftn. Ponder that ...

Gary


----------



## usayit

hearts0075 said:


> What do you guys think about the Canon T50?



Its just my personal opinion but the T series really didn't appeal... with the exception of the last one,T90,  which shared a lot of concepts with the up coming EOS cameras.   IIRC the early T series had limited exposure modes and relied on auto everything as a selling point.

in short.. I think you can find better.


----------



## hearts0075

I love the hassle blad twin reflex camera!


----------



## Derrel

I owned a number of 1980's cameras...the first was the Yashica FX-3, a match-diode camera a LOT like a Nikon FM or a Pentax MX, but without a DOF preview lever or button. I LOVED its bright, easy-to-read LED metering system. That camera has a very SOFT, soft, almost "squishable"leatherettte type covering. I had a 50/1.7 (?) with it, and a 135/2.8 Yashica/Contax name-brand lens. I owned a Pentax MX system and 4 lenses for a short while before flipping it and making a heck of a profit.The paper had a pool loaner, and litlte ME SUper....ugh!!! Busted film advance was the big problem for the ME Super...I shot some Canon AE-1 Program back then too...never did like its plastic feel and the shutter speed dial that ALWAYS accidentally crept when the camera's film advance was used...

I then bought a Nikon FM, an early model, with a Vivitar Series 1 35-85mm f/2.8 Vari-Focal lens....zOMG, what a monstrous zoom lens THAT was back then!!! I then got an FE-2, and then my third nikon, a minty F, with the last finder, the Photomic FTN (all-caps) and a nice 50mm f/2 Nikkor. Then I bought an F3-HP with MD-4, and liked that. Bought an FE, but sold it---nice camera, but the FE-2 seemed to be a better camera. I then later bought an FM-2(n) from an elderly woman...and when IO moved back in 1991, I bagged it with dessicant bags and in a ziplock and stuck it in a moving box...and then did not see or touch the camera for 15 YEARS!!!!!!!!! yeah, there were some nice cameras around back in the eighties! And some good music too! I bought a GF I had a used Nikkormat, one that had the battery hidden under the mirror inside!!! My later GF had a Pentax Program Plus, a neat little camera.


----------



## hearts0075

Between the Pentax K1000 and the Nikon EM, I don't know what to choose? Can anyone help me out with that?


----------



## The Barbarian

The EM is nifty little camera, but be aware that it's automatic in function, and has only one manual speed, if the battery goes.   It's possible to use it sorta manually, but that's done by messing with the automatic functions.

The K1000 is entirely manual, and if the battery goes down, only the metering is lost.   It's essentially a Spotmatic F with a K mount.   With an adapter, you have access to a huge variety of M42 lenses from the older Pentax models.

While the EM is pretty durable, I'd go with the K1000, which is much more robust and reliable.


----------



## BBJordo

I recently bought (but have not yet recieved) a Pentax Super A and can't wait to start shooting with it! I also stumbled upon a Konica C35 EF that my dad had lying around, and although not an SLR, it looks pretty neat. Have yet to run any film through it though.


----------



## hearts0075

Yeah well I did decided to go with a mamiya ze, but now my photographer friends, says its a doosey! Because they break easily? They told me to get the Hasselblad, what luxury I love it too! But costs so much more!


----------



## jaguaraz

I've got a Pentax K1000 that I bought brand new in 1979 from JC Penny.  It has a 50mm 1:2 original lens and a 135mm 1:2.8 lens.  Comes with the original case and a Hanimex X322 flash.  I just pulled it out of the closet when I read your post.  We probably only shot about 20 rolls of film through it before it went into the closet when we bought a video camera in 1981.  There it has sat since....  (wow- I see it has a roll of film in it... I wonder if I can still get it developed ).  If you're interested, I would sell all to you for $50 plus the actual cost of shipping to you.  Otherwise- back in the closet it goes for another 30 years.


----------



## Robchaos

K1000 over the EM. K1000 is a tank.

Olympus OM1N is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## gsgary

hearts0075 said:


> I love the hassle blad twin reflex camera!



I didn't know they made a TLR, do you mean Rollieflex ?


----------



## gryffinwings

hearts0075 said:


> Between the Pentax K1000 and the Nikon EM, I don't know what to choose? Can anyone help me out with that?



Read these:

Nikon EM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pentax K1000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Personally, I like the Nikon EM better.


----------



## camperbc

jaguaraz said:


> I've got a Pentax K1000 that I bought brand new in 1979 from JC Penny.  It has a 50mm 1:2 original lens and a 135mm 1:2.8 lens.  Comes with the original case and a Hanimex X322 flash.  I just pulled it out of the closet when I read your post.  We probably only shot about 20 rolls of film through it before it went into the closet when we bought a video camera in 1981.  There it has sat since....  (wow- I see it has a roll of film in it... I wonder if I can still get it developed ).  If you're interested, I would sell all to you for $50 plus the actual cost of shipping to you.  Otherwise- back in the closet it goes for another 30 years.



I'd be interested in this, if it is in pristine condition. Can you provide photos of it?

  Glen


----------



## gsgary

camperbc said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in this, if it is in pristine condition. Can you provide photos of it?
> 
> Glen



The 50f1.2 is probably worth much more than that to the 4/3 shooters


----------



## unpopular

When you said the 80's I thought you meant the plastic fantastic AFs. Gotta love the EOS 650 and the Minolta disat-o-cams!

And what is there not to love about teh EOS RT. Right O|||||O?


----------



## jaguaraz

Hello,
The camera is in pristine condition as are both lenses.  Hasn't been used in 25 years but everything appears to work flawlessly.  Here are a couple of snaps of the camera and the additional lens.  Let me know if you're interested. 
Bill (Jaguaraz)


----------



## camperbc

Hi Bill,

I just sent you a Private Message, but I'm not sure if it came through, as I see no copy of the sent message. Let me know if you received it. Either way, consider it sold.
  Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## hearts0075

They should make more posts with selling film cameras on here from members! It's a good source!


----------



## stlbob

For Minolta i have a soft spot for the XD-11..have two working and two for parts.On the K1000 vs EM..The K1000..if you want a great Nikon find you a FA


----------



## hearts0075

I go crazy with my SLR cameras, I got to have about 3 lenses each, it do awesome! I do the same for my digital ones too.


----------



## HughJarse

Hi all

New here but the thread is great.

I have a big soft spot for the early 80s SLRs and have quite a few

Pentax LX,  2 x MX (1 Black 1 Silver) 2 x ME Super (1 Black 1 Sover, ME-F, MG. K1000

Nikon FM, FM2, FE, FE2 and EM

Olympus OM1

The re are a variety of lenses but for the Pentax they are mainly the M Series incl 20mm, 28mm (F2 and 2.8) 35mm, 40mm Pancake (fabulous lens in the MX - all fits in my pocket) 50mm (1.2 (rare) 1.4, 1.7, 2) 85mm (incredible prime on the DSLT series) 100mm (macro) 120mm, 135mm, 150mm, 200mm and the rare 300mm. On the zoom front 40-80mm, 75-150mm and 60-200. There are still some esoteric M lenses to make up the collection but I have to say that I still use all the lenses as and when I get the chance.

I have owned most since buying the MX new in around 1982.

The LX is a true professional camera and was recently offered a Nikon F2 series as a swap but no way would I let the LX go.

Many colleges and universities offering photography courses over here still require their students to use a Manual Film camera as part of their course kit and that alone is keeping the price of used K1000 pentax kit high. I love my K1000 but the MX is a far better camera and you have an endless variety of add ons for iy (Motor Drives, bulk film packs,, Power Winders, viewing screens from clear to gridded, data backs  - if you can find them.

In England the value of some camera bosies are fairly stable but the prime lenses are quite expensive and drifting up. I am seeing more ads for Pentax bodies these days as their 50mm primes are ripped off them to be sold as manual primes for the DSLR.
I think that anyone seeking to build a collection needs fat wallets these days (if you want to buy a complete system) but there is satisfaction in having a collection that you can actually take out and use, which I try to do but have been so busy in the past few years that I have to admit that I have only been out 3 times. We are lucky that an experienced ex Asahi-Pentax technician bought up a mass of spares when Pentax closed their UK service centre and has parts for most of the M and K series cameras. His overhaul and service rates are fair and all my SLR Pentax bodies have had his magic worked on them. For the Mseries it is the light seals on the doors and mirror springs that can get a little jaded and, as already mentioned, the film advance levers can prove unrelaible but are easily fixed. Indeed quite a few parts from deconstructed cameras are finding their way onto EBay etc.

As mentioned I also have Nikons and I cannot fault the FM/FM2 (the EM was a toy in reality and a cheap way into the world of Nikon too - they had a couple of EM style cheaper lenses too).

The fact that I stayed with the 80s was down to the fact that this was the decade when I could just about afford to buy new. I may one dat start looking at the 70s witht he spotmatics and M42 lenses but for now its the elusive Nikkor lenses I will be seeking out for my FM and FE cameras.

Great thread for my first post on here. Nice to know there are like minded people keeping the old stuff alive and kicking.  

Good luck in the great search

H


----------



## BobSaget

jaguaraz said:


> I've got a Pentax K1000 that I bought brand new in 1979 from JC Penny.  It has a 50mm 1:2 original lens and a 135mm 1:2.8 lens.  Comes with the original case and a Hanimex X322 flash.  I just pulled it out of the closet when I read your post.  We probably only shot about 20 rolls of film through it before it went into the closet when we bought a video camera in 1981.  There it has sat since....  (wow- I see it has a roll of film in it... I wonder if I can still get it developed ).  If you're interested, I would sell all to you for $50 plus the actual cost of shipping to you.  Otherwise- back in the closet it goes for another 30 years.



Just like to mention, this is a really good deal (assuming good working condition).  I've seen K1000's go for twice that amount with only the standard 50mm.  Also, Hearts, make sure you check around B&h and Adorama's used dept for for old bodies and lenses.  I recently purchased a sigma 28mm "mini wide" from one of the two for $30.


----------



## BrianV

I tend towards the SLR's of the 70s and 60s, and RF's of the 50s. The latter can be expensive.

I do have Nikon F3's from the 80s, 90s, and Oh-Oh's. They will outlast me. Hard to believe the oldest will be 30 years old in a few months. It is an F3AF, the "DX-1" works, but I keep the high-point finder on it. Also a Nikon FE2- "honeycomb titanium shutter". don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## BrianV

The Nikon F2 made it into the 1980s, before being replaced by the F3...

"TTNP", This Thread Needs Pictures.


----------



## Justman1020

My father came out the other day with this little thing:: after all this time he was like oh those cameras you like with the lens changing capability stuff? I have one that takes 35 mm film...


gee thanks dad::
not sure what kind of camera it is...but is there an adapter for a canon t4i for these lens's?


----------



## gsgary

Pentax ME Super was one of the most popular club cameras but i prefer using rangefinders


----------



## dxqcanada

gsgary said:


> hearts0075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hassle blad twin reflex camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they made a TLR, do you mean Rollieflex ?
Click to expand...


Hasselblad never made a TLR, he probably meant SLR ... or Rollei TLR.

The Canon T series, with the exception of the T-90, were made for point and shooters.
I've had the T-70, and the T-90.

The Canon New F-1 was the best 80's camera (I should have kept that one) ... though there is also the Minolta Maxxum 9000.
Blacksheep really did like her Minolta Maxxum 700i.


----------



## pixmedic

love my Pentax auto 110 super. early 80's. great little SLR


View attachment 29398


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, I had one of those.
Great camera ... loved those tiny lenses.

I had three lenses, flash, and motor drive.


----------



## dxqcanada

Did anyone have/had the oddball cameras of the 80's .... Canon T-80 with the AF lenses ?

... or the Nikon QV-1000C ?


----------



## BrianV

I have the F3 Auto-Focus version, with the AF-16 autofocus adapter. Still works. My oldest DSLR is a DCS200 from 1992.

Also have the servo-motor to make the F2 into a shutter-preferred auto-exposure camera.


----------



## timor

dxqcanada said:


> The Canon T series, with the exception of the T-90, were made for *point and shooters*.


Not quite, T50 yes, T70 and T80 no.  P&S doesn't have 8 exposure modes, stopwatch time exposure, capability to measure the light with open or close aperture precisely (for close ups) nor dual metering system. What T70 doesn't have is a few things like faster motor drive, faster shutter and the durability of so called "professional" cameras, otherwise is a good tool in the hands of capable photographer.


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> love my Pentax auto 110 super. early 80's. great little SLR
> 
> 
> View attachment 29398


I always wanted one of those...  used to drool over it in the display cabinet of the camera store when  I was in high school!


----------



## dxqcanada

timor said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Canon T series, with the exception of the T-90, were made for *point and shooters*.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite, T50 yes, T70 and T80 no.  P&S doesn't have 8 exposure modes, stopwatch time exposure, capability to measure the light with open or close aperture precisely (for close ups) nor dual metering system. What T70 doesn't have is a few things like faster motor drive, faster shutter and the durability of so called "professional" cameras, otherwise is a good tool in the hands of capable photographer.
Click to expand...


I had the T-70 ... from it's design I know that it was not made for those wanting to primarily shoot in manual or semi-auto modes.
Yes, it did have more control than a P&S, but I know that the camera's usage was liken to the AE-1 Program.

Until I changed over to the New F-1 did I really get control of my images.

One camera I always wanted was the Olympus OM-4T.
Loved those Zuiko lenses.


----------



## timor

dxqcanada said:


> Until I changed over to the New F-1 did I really get control of my images.


So, just for the sake of the argument, with Sinar you would be lost ?


----------



## Derrel

My old Nikon FM's scratched shutter speed dial...




And here it is, wearing an AI-converted 55mm f/3.5 Micro~NIKKOR macro lens...


----------



## Rick58

gsgary said:


> hearts0075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hassle blad twin reflex camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they made a TLR, do you mean Rollieflex ?
Click to expand...

I wasn't going to say anything


----------



## BrianV

timor said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until I changed over to the New F-1 did I really get control of my images.
> 
> 
> 
> So, just for the sake of the argument, with Sinar you would be lost ?
Click to expand...




I would not be lost on a Sinar- but would have a lot of catching up to do. I have a Perspective Control lens, and have changed perspective on images digitally- the latter done over 25 years ago.


----------



## timor

BrianV said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until I changed over to the New F-1 did I really get control of my images.
> 
> 
> 
> So, just for the sake of the argument, with Sinar you would be lost ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be lost on a Sinar- but would have a lot of catching up to do. I have a Perspective Control lens, and have changed perspective on images digitally- the latter done over 25 years ago.
Click to expand...

? Brian ? My question for dxqcanada was not about perspective control but about controlling the exposure. Sinar is just an example of a camera which in opposite to Canon F1 has no automation, however total control, even greater then with F1, is possible.


----------



## BrianV

I think the Sinar comes as close to offering every degree of freedom possible: I have some Photo Books that cover use of it. I have never used one. Knowing when to use front/rear tilt/shift- wow.

Manual Exposure, Manual Focus, hand held light meters- more at home with them than the Oly EP2. When I used the M8 for the first time took some getting used to having a built-in meter on an RF camera.


----------



## Patrice

Here are some of my old cameras. All are in reasonable shape and work well. The F4 and the Fm have had a hard life, they've been dragged from pole to equator and from the great plains to the heart of the deserts. They never failed.


----------



## binbin0215

Patrice said:
			
		

> Here are some of my old cameras. All are in reasonable shape and work well. The F4 and the Fm have had a hard life, they've been dragged from pole to equator and from the great plains to the heart of the deserts. They never failed.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=29760"/>



This is very poisonous u know?


----------



## hearts0075

Wow can't believe the great responses that I have had since starting this thread back in August. Thanks all who contributed in comments! It's so helpful to learn from you all. Especially in the film camera category!


----------



## dxqcanada

timor said:


> BrianV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just for the sake of the argument, with Sinar you would be lost ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be lost on a Sinar- but would have a lot of catching up to do. I have a Perspective Control lens, and have changed perspective on images digitally- the latter done over 25 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? Brian ? My question for dxqcanada was not about perspective control but about controlling the exposure. Sinar is just an example of a camera which in opposite to Canon F1 has no automation, however total control, even greater then with F1, is possible.
Click to expand...


The Canon New F-1 base setup is only manual exposure (if you have the AE Finder then you add Aperture Priority, if you have the Motor Drive you add Shutter Priority ... no full Auto exposure). 

By "Sinar" I assume you mean Large Format (4x5+, inverted ground glass viewing, bellows, front and rear standards, swing/shifts/tilts/rise/fall ...)  ... I have shot in this format ... after I got the Canon.
To answer your question, no.


----------



## jake337

Just grabbed this FM2 last week!


----------



## Patrice

jake337 said:


> Just grabbed this FM2 last week!



Nice camera, nearly indestructible, simplicity itself. All the battery does in that is power the meter.


----------



## jake337

Patrice said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just grabbed this FM2 last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice camera, nearly indestructible, simplicity itself. All the battery does in that is power the meter.
Click to expand...


I had the F2 for a day then returned it for this.  I like the extra options available for the F2 but I figure I most likely will just shoot a roll or two a month till I learn how to develop myself.  

Whats weird is how National Camera Exchange rates their cameras as this one looked near perfect inside and out yet they had ones going for more with much more internal wear.

The only reason I really bought a 35mm film camera is so I can finally see what it is like to shoot with a FF camera!  I'm really loving being able to use my 85 f1.4 indoors more often!

What I really will like is when I pick up some pocket wizards and get my sb600's off camera with this thing!


----------



## timor

dxqcanada said:


> To answer your question, no.


Good, it means, that with T70 you should do equally well. Like with every other camera with manual control capability. Why you call it point and shoot ?


----------



## dxqcanada

The layout of the controls, the manner in which they displayed exposure info ... I realized after a couple of months that I was not designed specifically for manual exposure usage. The T-90 provided all the info in the viewfinder that a manual shooter would need.


----------



## hearts0075

The national camera exchange is a nice place, but have yet to buy from them. They do have a lot of selection especially in the film camera category. Adorama and B&H is just as good.


----------



## unpopular

Patrice said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just grabbed this FM2 last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice camera, nearly indestructible, simplicity itself. All the battery does in that is power the meter.
Click to expand...


when I was a kid my dad let me play with his FM to keep me occupied in church. i'd literally stick my finger through the shutter and let it close onto it!

This was the same FM I used in college, and, aside from fingerprints on the shutter blades, it worked perfectly.

So yeah, these old nikons are solid.


----------



## jake337

hearts0075 said:


> The national camera exchange is a nice place, but have yet to buy from them. They do have a lot of selection especially in the film camera category. Adorama and B&H is just as good.



I wouldn't buy anything but used from national camera exchange, their new stuff is usually overpriced.


----------



## hearts0075

I had two great members on this forum site who have donated film cameras to me, Mully and 2fastlx, they both gave me a Nikon 2020 and a canon ix lite. Two great members and two great film cameras. I want to thank the both of them!


----------



## Derrel

unpopular said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just grabbed this FM2 last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice camera, nearly indestructible, simplicity itself. All the battery does in that is power the meter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when I was a kid my dad let me play with his FM to keep me occupied in church. i'd literally stick my finger through the shutter and let it close onto it!
> 
> This was the same FM I used in college, and, aside from fingerprints on the shutter blades, it worked perfectly.
> 
> So yeah, these old nikons are solid.
Click to expand...


So you've been sticking your fingers where they don't belong for a long,long time now!!! lol


----------



## hearts0075

If anyone on here has a old lens kicking around for a Nikon film camera, I'd be interested in buying it. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## spd

I just missed out...brought my first SLR in 1990, a Pentax P30T...served me well though.


----------



## enzodm

I had two Zenit - the second one because shutter failed on the first. Still owning the latter, and using its lenses on my 60D. By the way, their weight was the reason for abandoning SLRs in favour of compacts until some year ago - about 1kg...


----------



## hydroshock

I mostly have my tlr with me these days BUT, my XG-1 is my go-to 35 still. however my personal favorite was my DTL1000 Mamiya which was 60's but the best dang camera I have ever owned. Unfortunately, even after surviving all the abuse I put it through it couldn't survive a nasty rollover in my ford probe on a country highway. /cry

on a lighter note, here's a few of mine


----------



## compur

In the world of 35mm SLRs Nikon ruled the 80s:
Nikon SLR camera models from 1980-1990


----------



## Manual_Focus

This was a time of new materials that manufactures were experimenting with.  One of these were plastic's.   It was new and easy to mold and form.  But most of these plastic were hard and brittle.  But it was cheap with little overhead to make make besides your steel alloys. Some of these devises from this era hasn't held up to good and cameras are no exception.  In high school in the mid 80's I trained on a Minolta x370.  I really loved this clunky steel body.  Not much plastic on this thing.  So over time I found one on ebay. And now the prices of lens are really cheap.  I know the Digital age has swept in everything.   But my old X370 will shoot in any temps.  And getting back to the basics on a manual just helps me to enjoy all the automation more.  I fell now most folks just take more bad shots because its just a delete button away.  But getting out and shooting all manual from time to time.  It just forces one to compose a better shot.  And besides, just feeling all the gogs and webs working when that shutter is released on the manual camera is a warm feeling all over.


----------



## Manual_Focus

For any who wants an older camera.  I just seem to be wary when I see 'untested, or Excellent' and you read and it has serious issue followed again by untested.  Most of these old cameras didnt have large battery packs or even a battery at all.  So why not test them out first before posting an item.  So just ask plenty of questions before hand.   Alot of these sellers are finding these cameras dirt cheap or getting them for free and have no idea what they have other than it looks expensive.  Some of these cameras can hold alot of unseen damage that will cost alot to repair or parts may not be on the market anymore.  So all you will end up with is a large paper weight.  Don't let this discourage you in buying one of these gems.  But dont get suckered either by forking over your $$$$ for someone elses troubles either.


----------



## Manual_Focus

hearts0075 said:


> Between the Pentax K1000 and the Nikon EM, I don't know what to choose? Can anyone help me out with that?




What is it you are trying to do with it?


----------



## Manual_Focus

Justman1020 said:


> View attachment 29376View attachment 29377
> My father came out the other day with this little thing:: after all this time he was like oh those cameras you like with the lens changing capability stuff? I have one that takes 35 mm film...
> 
> 
> gee thanks dad::
> not sure what kind of camera it is...but is there an adapter for a canon t4i for these lens's?


Dont you just love family for holding out on you sll these gems?


----------



## Braineack

Manual_Focus said:


> What is it you are trying to do with it?


did you look at the thread date before you posted?  how did you even dig this thing up?


----------



## Manual_Focus

Rick58 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hearts0075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the hassle blad twin reflex camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they made a TLR, do you mean Rollieflex ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't going to say anything
Click to expand...



Be nice,  they're still learning


----------



## Manual_Focus

hearts0075 said:


> Wow can't believe the great responses that I have had since starting this thread back in August. Thanks all who contributed in comments! It's so helpful to learn from you all. Especially in the film camera category!



Hearts0075,  learn this my young Jedi.  If you truly love your job, you'll nvr work another day in your life.


----------



## Manual_Focus

Derrel said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just grabbed this FM2 last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice camera, nearly indestructible, simplicity itself. All the battery does in that is power the meter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when I was a kid my dad let me play with his FM to keep me occupied in church. i'd literally stick my finger through the shutter and let it close onto it!
> 
> This was the same FM I used in college, and, aside from fingerprints on the shutter blades, it worked perfectly.
> 
> So yeah, these old nikons are solid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've been sticking your fingers where they don't belong for a long,long time now!!! lol
Click to expand...


I knew that was coming.  Ray Charles could see if too. Cha Ching!!!!


----------



## Manual_Focus

Braineack said:


> Manual_Focus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you are trying to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at the thread date before you posted?  how did you even dig this thing up?
Click to expand...



No I didnt see it until now.  But its still  a good topic though.


----------



## Peeb

Most of the folks in this 4.5 year old thread no longer post here, but there is some good info here.


----------



## Manual_Focus

Manual_Focus said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual_Focus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you are trying to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> did you look at the thread date before you posted?  how did you even dig this thing up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I didnt see it until now.  But its still  a good topic though.
Click to expand...



Thx i learning the navigation around here now.  Once again thx


----------



## dxqcanada

I see NOTHING! I know NOTHING!


----------



## sniper x

Personally, I have always had and shot with the Canon slr series from the late 1970s. Still have my super cherry A1, and a host of FD lenses. And am looking for a cherry F1 body, winder Fn, and the few primes I am missing from when I use to shoot way back when professionally.


----------



## davidharmier60

Have this. 1.8 and 1.4 50mm. 70-210 4-5.6. 100-300 5.6-8. 2x teleconverter .600mm mirror lense. Dead winder A (AA battery death). Vivitar 2600D flash.

EOS650. 28-105 4-5.6 Sigma. 19-35 3.5-4.5 Phoenix. 70-300 4-5.6 Sigma
With which I took hundreds or thousands of pictures in the middle 80s to middle 90s of Aircraft. Fighters. Attack. Cargo. Bombers. Took several night shots.
Self timer 30 seconds at f8 that came out well. I have dozens of rolls that never got processed.  And just registered here to post this.
My goal is to get a Canon 40D body upon which my lenses will attach.
I know the 40D is FAR from the latest and greatest. But it's about all I can afford.
I have a decent Nikon PS. But the home computer died so I am not using it much. I'm trying to get a job which will let me address the computer problem.
But nobody has called and the only emails I get tell me I was not chosen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

48.00 on ebay- came in yesterday:  Nikon FE



Nikon FE by Peeb-USA, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Paul-H

I was mainly a Nikon user in the 80's FE, FM, FE2, FM2, FA F90X, F4 and a couple of Canons A1, F1n, EOS600, plus a smattering of other brands and models that didn't impress me and soon replaced, Minolta 9000 being one of them. Then moved to Medium Format, mainly Bronica but with a few Hasselblads as well, not impressed with the Blads though and regret the money spent on them more than anything else I have owned.

Paul


----------



## sniper x

I still have my beloved Canon 40D, great camera. If you find a nice one for a good price buy it. The FD lenses wrok manually on it with a 35 dollar adapter. And all the EOS lenses work on it as well. BUT there is a crop factor. Stll, great camera.


----------



## davidharmier60

Truly hope to get a 40D!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Please explain (or illustrate) the "crop factor"?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## sniper x

davidharmier60 said:


> Please explain (or illustrate) the "crop factor"?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


The crop factor refers to the size of the imager or digital sensor that acts as the "film" in a digital camera. The common differences are as follows to the best of my recolection. The full frame Canon, Nikon, and others are a sensor that is the same size (or very close) to a 35mm film negative. Therefore, all the SLR camera lenses and all digital lenses ddesigned for this sensor size, will yeild a full frame photo, no crop or difference. IE: on a Canon DSLR if you have lenses left from a 35mm film EOS camera, chances are they will work and yield full frame results. The same lenses will fit a crop frame DSLR but will have a magnification of 1.6 on a canon camera. SO, using a full frame lens, like a Canon EF series lens on a crop sensor camera you must multiply the focal length by 1.6. For example, a 70~200 becomes a 112~320. For Nikon and most others the sensor is 1.5 crop so you can do the math. I also might add the lenses designed specifically for the crop sensor cameras will usually not even fit on a full frame camera. As a result you have to be careful buying a lens if you have a full frame camera you have to watch out because a lot of ads say for Canon and don't specify for the crop sensor mount.


----------



## davidharmier60

Well then. I have a Phoenix 19-35 3.5 - 4.5. Which will become a 30.4 - 56 on an APS-C sensor.
Probably would be on the camera a lot.
A Sigma 28-105 4 - 5.6 that will become a 44.8 - 168.
And a Sigma 70-300 4-5.6 that will become a 112-480

Things COULD be so much worse.

Budget is such that things won't get a lot better either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper x

Nothing wrong with it just be forwarned. I actually get use out of my FF lenses on a crop body...longer focal length FREE!


----------



## cabledawg

It's EF versus EF-S for the Canon lenses.  EF will fit all EOS cameras and shouldn't have any issues other than the slight magnification on the APS-C bodies.  The EF-S is designed for the APS-C and will not fit on the full frame EOS bodies; film or digital.  So the "universal" body would be the APS-C as it'll fit both EF and EF-S lenses.  The "universal" lens would be the EF as it'll fit both FF and APS-C bodies.


----------



## davidharmier60

Agree. And APS-C is all I will possibly be able to get.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper x

Unles you find a good 5D, as in non MKII or MKIII....you can pick them up for 3~400 in excellent condition. And they are full frame and around 20mp. NO VIDEO though but neither is a 40D. I LOVE MY 40D! And of course my 5DMKII.


----------



## davidharmier60

My family is scraping and bumping along.
Living paycheck to paycheck. 
I guarantee you $350-$450 AIN'T gonna happen. I'm giving a lot of thought to jumping to Nikon. Looking at D200.
Looking at EBay for AF 35mm with lenses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH

Drop me a msg if you decide you want a D200. I have one in _Excellent_ condition I'd be willing to sell.


----------



## davidharmier60

Hold on to it if you could. We are still scraping and bumping along. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Barbarian

gryffinwings said:


> I have a Nikon EM from the early 80s, it's a great camera too, very simple for an SLR. Just be careful on what you buy, make sure it's in decent working order.



I have had two, and oddly enough, I had to replace the light seals on both of them.   Otherwise, they were fine.   And yes, it was a very competent camera.


----------

